# Shotgun vs rifle squirrels.



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

tincanary said:


> I use this guy, great for garden pests and nutters out in the field. I've since added a TKO muzzle brake and it's mouse fart quiet.
> I also use a pellet rifle. It is quiet enough to get more than one shot.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

My wife won't eat squirrel that has bird shot, broken bones, and blood shot meat in it.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

hungryhollow said:


> My wife won't eat squirrel that has bird shot, broken bones, and blood shot meat in it.


At least she eats squirrel. My wife won't touch it. I'm not complaining, more for me


----------



## flinchjerk (May 3, 2018)

hungryhollow said:


> My wife won't eat squirrel that has bird shot, broken bones, and blood shot meat in it.


Mine won't either. Head shot with 22 only. She will cook it and eat a big pile of it. I have to make it look like "meat" first before she takes over though. She will not clean them. Cannot have everything I guess.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

tincanary said:


> At least she eats squirrel. My wife won't touch it. I'm not complaining, more for me


Same here.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Question for the guys who's wives won't eat squirrel. Will they cook it for you?


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wife rarely cooks.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

hungryhollow said:


> Question for the guys who's wives won't eat squirrel. Will they cook it for you?


My wife don't cook meals, that's all me. She's out of this world with baking and desserts though.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife is not in charge of cooking game unless its something like venison chili.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

My wife cooks almost all our meals. Didn't know I was so blessed. I usually don't even have to do the dishes.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

I generally use 12 gauge with 1 1/4 oz loads of 5 shot. 5 shot is big enough that it usually completely penetrates, leaving no shot to bite down on. However late in the season when foliage is all down .22 lr is the way to go..


----------



## Spur (Feb 8, 2011)

I always used my Henry Golden Boy with iron sights. But.... I just inherited an Remington 870 .410 from my dad and I may use that this year till the leaves are down.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I use a shotgun and a .22 for squirrels. They're both in the gun case when I go and I have a route of places I squirrel hunt. It's seven different stops in a general location. A few places are better for the shotgun in case I jump a bunny and the others are just rifle woods.

My .22 is a Ruger 10/22 with a bull barrel, high end Loupold scope and a smithed trigger. The scope costs more than the rifle! Subsonic ammo keeps it pretty quiet but I don't worry about the noise since I'll shoot no more than two in a day and my spots produce fine for that.

The shotgun is a youth 870 chambered in 20 guage and has an 18.25" barrel so it doesn't get snagged by the branches. I put adult sized synthetic stocks on it so when I pull it up to my shoulder it fits just like my 12 guage wingmaster does. The picture below is out dated, I put a single point sling on them since so I can carry them at the ready position comfortably.

My wife's first generation from Scotland and her squirrel pot pie recipe is based off of a Sheppard's pie recipe from her parents homeland. It's killer good. No, don't ask for the recipe, she won't give it up!!!

Won't be long guys, I'd rather hunt squirrels than anything. Must be my South Georgia upbringing!


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

i use over here 12 gauge, with full choke,


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

shotgun12 said:


> i use over here 12 gauge, with full choke,


The first squirrel I shot when I was about 13 was with a 20 ga. full choke. I heard the scurrying in the nest as I walked past the tree. I stopped and shot the nest. The squirrel fell out straight down and landed at the base of the tree. I shot where the squirrel landed, but fortunately he move about a foot over and died before my shot. The dirt was so torn up where he landed and where my shot hit that I wouldn't have had a squirrel, just a squirrel pate.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been wanting to get a 410 are they very loud?



wannabeup said:


> When there is still foliage on the trees I use the .410 and try to aim for the head. After the leaves are down it's the Marlin model 60 with a great big scope. I use what ever brand .22 I have. Still aiming for the head. I usually hunt alone so I carry a few stones in my pocket. If one runs around the other side of the tree. I throw a stone over there and sometimes they will run back to my side of the tree. Those little black ones are harder to get, they don't sit still for very long at all.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

i do enjoy shooting them, they are a big pest over here,eat young birds, and ground game eggs.we can shoot them all year over here.


----------



## 0612moody (Aug 22, 2019)

I prefer the .17 over the 22 but I do carry a single shot 22lr. If I feel lots of rabbits in the area I'll pack the twenty guage double.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

0612moody said:


> I prefer the .17 over the 22 but I do carry a single shot 22lr. If I feel lots of rabbits in the area I'll pack the twenty guage double.


 The .17 Mach 2 is a terrific squirrel round.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, Double post.


----------

